# Shenzy field conditions



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello members

It has been a while since I have work in the GOM, but I am out here on the Shanzy field, getting the sat system ready for upcoming diving work while the vessel is carrying out rov surveys. 

The water depth is averaging 4335 ft, colour of the water is clear blue, currents are ripping,4 knots were mentionned yesterday interupting drilling operations and preventing rov launch, current is from the surface to 165ft with heading ranging from 330 to 231 degrees.Below that current is going the opposite direction.

About a mile from the Shenzy TLP yesterday I could see a definite rip occuring between areas of high and lower currents, if I had been on my boat I surtely would have like to pull a few lures.After looking at Hilton'saltimetry data it looks like we are in a downdwelling zone, so not too promising(correct me if I am wrong).Afriend mentionned he saw a charter boat, not sure how they were doing.

The installation around the vessel (Skandi Achiever) are:

Shenzy TLP 27 18.0374 N/90 08.1000 W

DD1 (drilling rig) 27 18.9912 N/90 06.6363 W

CR Luigs(drilling ship) 27 19.61 N/ 090 08.9 W

I'll post again ifI see anything relevant, kind of far for the Pensacola based members but could be of interest for others.

All the best and thanks to Gump for sharing infos,I really appreciate.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks, thats quite a run for us but keep up the posts!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey, I work for the company that made the umbilical that they are laying. They have one more to come and get and we have to remake. The umbilical that was destroyed by the BOA Subsea. I hope Deepblue can do the job. Shenzi is the largest umbilical we have ever made. The subsea end of it weighes in at 70,000 lbs.


----------



## mmcfarland (May 6, 2008)

where is the shenzy field? Xiphus how long is the run from OB to Green Canyon??


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

I wouldnt get close to that rig.. the umbilicals are so heavy the TLP could sink and tumble over at any second! You wouldnt catch me within 100yrds of the Shenzi TLP


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

the coordinates are posted in the original post. but the shenzy itself is over a hundred miles ssw of grand isle... just a lil south of marco polo. if you left orange beach and went straight around the delta without re-fueling in venice to green canyon...... well all i can say is you gotta a serious battlewagon

just checked it- 270+ miles


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Is the Deep Blue on site yet! Got some buddies on that boat right now! Lots of work going on out there!


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Howdy,

Here's a shot of the area around Shenzy - there is an incredible temp break to the west.

All the best,

Tom Hilton


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

jesus


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like there could be some pointy creatures out there!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Got sent back to shore yesterday since the current conditions are not improving to let us dive, the deep blue is back on site and laying an umbilical.On Wendesday I could see the charter boat Seaspray drifting with her outriggers deployed on the edge of our thruster wash,watched her for a while but no action, it seems to me they were day light sword fishing(?),as I only saw them drifting and not underway and pulling lures(I guess they could have been live baiting).

Thunderstruck are you working for Technip?

I expect to be back out there in a fortnight and will post if anything interesting happens.

In the mean time i am taking around some of the british dive crew in New Orleans and will be heading back home with them to introduce them to our beautiful area.

Interesting comment about the TLP(not founded I hope !!)



Happy Mardi Gras to all of you.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Emmanuel, Sea Spray stays in Fouchon during the winter and they are big into Kite fishing for YF. Ever hear from that other crazy sat diver Mike McCrory??


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

are umbilicals the long (for lack of better words here) hoses going from the sea floor (well heads?) to the bottom of the rigs?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Oct 21, 2007)

Umbilicals are the control cables. They allow the rig to operate the well head. They have hydraulic lines, electrical cables and fiber optic cables. Shenzi is the largest cable that we have ever made to date.


----------

